# What the heck is this bracket?



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

I am piecing together a 389 with A/C to re-install into a 66 GTO. Many of the parts are in boxes and bags. I'm trying to figure out where this thing goes. It clearly is a bracket that came off the engine but I'm not exactly sure where. Thoughts?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

That is for the passenger side exhaust manifold crossover heat riser valve. I believe it bolts to the oil filter mount and keeps the heat riser valve from rotating to far.


----------



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

O52 said:


> That is for the passenger side exhaust manifold crossover heat riser valve. I believe it bolts to the oil filter mount and keeps the heat riser valve from rotating to far.


Wow - try to say that 5 times fast. 

Any chance you have a pic of how it mounts?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

You’ll find the proper location pictured in Motor Trends two-part write up of Scott Tiemanns original 389 concourse rebuild article. The engine was painted after installation so the material in the picture is painted blue.









Detailing Tiemann's Tri-Power 389 - Part 2 - High Performance Pontiac


We had the good fortune of photographing it when it was fresh from Scott’s Supercar Specialties shop and before it went back into the Tiemann-family GTO. If anybody knows how to make one of these vintage Pontiac Tri-Power 389 engines look its Sunday best, it’s Scott.




www.motortrend.com


----------



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks guys. Not in a million years would I have figured that's where it went. Much appreciated.


----------



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

ok - next problem. What do I do with this hole in the back end of the driver side cylinder head? I figured out the same hole on the passenger side. Can't figure out the driver side.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Freeze plug.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

The passengers side is the nipple for the heater hose.


----------



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

Fantastic. Thanks


----------



## kisertl (Nov 9, 2009)

66 GTO Jack & Mike said:


> ok - next problem. What do I do with this hole in the back end of the driver side cylinder head? I figured out the same hole on the passenger side. Can't figure out the driver side.
> View attachment 146078


If you don’t already know you have your heads on wrong, the head with the water neck should go on the passenger side where the water neck is to the rear, the front of both heads water port is covered by the intake, the water port on the drivers side that is plugged should be at the rear of the block.


----------

